# Afghan Pattern - someone is looking for this.... I think!



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Twice i have seen someone asking for the pattern for an afghan that I think looks like this. After retrieving my pattern, I cannot find the post again. So I will put this up, and see if the party that wants the pattern will see it.

CLASSIC KNITTED RIPPLE AFGHAN

The pattern is made either in one piece, in which case you cast on 303sts. If you wish to do several strips, cast on 99sts. Several different colours can be used, arranged in whatever order pleases you. The pattern consists of 2 rows repeated. Pattern requires sts. in multiples of 12 + 3.

Row 1: K1, sl1, K1, psso, *K9, slip2sts knit-wise tog, K1, pass slipped sts. over tog; repeat from * across row, ending with K9, k2tog, K1. The decreased sts. will be replaced in next row.

Row2: K1, P5, *purl, but leave st on left needle, wrap yarn all the way around right needle, purl again into same st, slipping off as usual, (2 inc. made), P9; repeat from * across row, ending with P5, K1. 

Repeat these two rows until afghan is the desired length. Bind off loosely on last row, as to knit.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't know who requested this, wasn't me, but I will definitely use it! It will make beautiful baby blankets for the newborns at the local hospital that I knit for. Thanks for posting the pattern and the picture!
Carol


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful what size needle.


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

I was looking for something very similar : http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241953-1.html
and Debbystitchknit was able to locate the exact pattern here : http://sheiscraftingmydoom.blogspot.ca/2012/02/striped-chevron-baby-blanket-free.html  if it was in reference to my post that you posted this then Thank You very Much for thinking of me!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

frannie di said:


> Beautiful what size needle.


The sample was knit in DK yarn, so I used a 3.25mm needle. My Mother's afghan was knit in worsted yarn, so hers was knit on 4.5mm needles. Chose the size that suits your yarn and the drape you want.

Just a note: You will notice that the increases in the purl row are not very obvious. If eyelets are desired, you could do a YO on either side of that purl stitch. Up to you, of course.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

CarolA said:


> I don't know who requested this, wasn't me, but I will definitely use it! It will make beautiful baby blankets for the newborns at the local hospital that I knit for. Thanks for posting the pattern and the picture!
> Carol


You are so right! I was thinking the same thing after I posted. I knit for a crisis pregnancy unit and for the needy.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Caro that's Me said:


> I was looking for something very similar : http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241953-1.html
> and Debbystitchknit was able to locate the exact pattern here : http://sheiscraftingmydoom.blogspot.ca/2012/02/striped-chevron-baby-blanket-free.html  if it was in reference to my post that you posted this then Thank You very Much for thinking of me!


Thanks for your link. Maybe you are the one I was thinking about. I know I saw a picture of a partially completed afghan that someone was desperate to complete. Between the two patterns, we probably have the bases covered. Thanks for responding.


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

KJKnitCro said:


> Thanks for your link. Maybe you are the one I was thinking about. I know I saw a picture of a partially completed afghan that someone was desperate to complete. Between the two patterns, we probably have the bases covered. Thanks for responding.


and Thank You to You as well  :thumbup:


----------



## Caro that's Me (Jan 18, 2014)

Caro that's Me said:


> and Thank You to You as well  :thumbup:


P.S. Yes... I have started that Afghan years ago.. and could not reminder the pattern to save my soul!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I am not quite visualizing the increase stitch is there a video on this?


KJKnitCro said:


> The sample was knit in DK yarn, so I used a 3.25mm needle. My Mother's afghan was knit in worsted yarn, so hers was knit on 4.5mm needles. Chose the size that suits your yarn and the drape you want.
> 
> Just a note: You will notice that the increases in the purl row are not very obvious. If eyelets are desired, you could do a YO on either side of that purl stitch. Up to you, of course.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

cbjlinda said:


> I am not quite visualizing the increase stitch is there a video on this?


The increase on the purl side is easier to do than visualize. I know of no video on this. I just did it by trial and error. Believe me, there was error. The best I can advise is: purl into stitch, but leave original stitch on left needle. Wrap yarn all around right needle, thus making a new stitch; then purl into the stitch again, and release as usual. You have made a purl, a yarn over, and another purl all in one stitch.

The idea of making yarn overs on either side of the purl to create eyelets was a muse of mine, not part of the pattern. Just a thought.

I hope this helps! Most often I learn new things by just following what the pattern says. If at first I don't succeed, I try again, just like you do. That is what happened with this pattern as well. There were no videos, inadequate descriptions.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

KJKnitCro said:


> Twice i have seen someone asking for the pattern for an afghan that I think looks like this. After retrieving my pattern, I cannot find the post again. So I will put this up, and see if the party that wants the pattern will see it.
> 
> CLASSIC KNITTED RIPPLE AFGHAN
> 
> ...


Wasn't me looking but thank-you.


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

Thankyou so much for the pattern and photo too!


----------



## jeam (Feb 15, 2014)

If you were making a premie blanket, how many stitches would you cast on?


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

I do not know if I am the one or not...but this is the one I am looking for...The green is where the afhan is started.
Thanks for helping...


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

Wasn't me either, but thanks anyway, will definitely use this pattern! Isn't it amazing how fellow KPers can find you a pattern you didn't even know you wanted?


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

craft crazy said:


> Wasn't me either, but thanks anyway, will definitely use this pattern! Isn't it amazing how fellow KPers can find you a pattern you didn't even know you wanted?


LOL!! So true. Glad I can add to your already burgeoning stash of patterns! Now laugh a lot more!!!!!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

jeam said:


> If you were making a premie blanket, how many stitches would you cast on?


The sample I posted was done with a DK yarn, 3.75mm needle, and 39sts. It measures 5inches. The pattern is worked over multiples of 12 + 3 sts. So I would likely use a Baby Sport weight yarn, 4mm needles, and cast on 75sts. That should work up into a 12" wide blanket, or close to it.

Can I suggest you knit a swatch with the yarn you would like to use, with a needle size suitable for your yarn, then measure YOUR results. Just know that the above suggestions are UNTRIED! It is important to cast on loosely, so you can more easily do the "slip stitches together" on the first pattern row.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Yay! I was hoping to find something simple to make for my grandson rather than the kind I made for my kids when they were in college. Those were too simple, and I like the idea of working 99 stitches at a time vs. all 303! More portable this way. Thank you.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

thanks kj I will definitely give it a try. take care Linda


----------



## tieman7 (Jan 18, 2013)

I wrote this pattern up for our prayer shawl ministry if anyone wants the written pattern.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm knitting this exact pattern at the moment in twin sized for one of my grandchildren


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

wasn't looking for this pattern either- but thanks for posting, can't wait to do some for presents in the near future - blessings !


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Finntwin, your afghan is very pretty. I have never seen one like it before. I think I am seeing double trebles reaching from one white stripe to the one below it, making "tracks" over the coloured stripes. Other than that, it appears to be a classic zig zag pattern in single crochet.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

tieman7 said:


> I wrote this pattern up for our prayer shawl ministry if anyone wants the written pattern.


It seems that ''Caro that's Me" and your afghan are the same pattern. This thread just goes to show how many variations there are along similar lines. Have fun choosing and doing the design that suits your fancy.


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

I would love to have that pattern for our prayer shawl ministry...thanks for sharing..


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

There was this one looking also, but I don't know if she has found her way back to her original post: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-244607-1.html#4979444


----------



## deaston (Jul 17, 2011)

Tieman7 .... I would like the pattern for the prayer shawl. Thanks very much.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

yes would love to have the pattern.


tieman7 said:


> I wrote this pattern up for our prayer shawl ministry if anyone wants the written pattern.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

finntwin said:


> I would love to have that pattern for our prayer shawl ministry...thanks for sharing..


I'm sorry, finntwin, but I do not have this pattern. I'll keep my eye open for it, however. Should I see it somewhere, I'll think of you.


----------



## dodit (Jul 24, 2011)

I would like the written pattern fpr prayer shawl


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Tove said:


> I'm knitting this exact pattern at the moment in twin sized for one of my grandchildren


I'm looking forward to seeing this pattern made up into blanket size,Tove. I'll be watching for your post.


----------

